# Potty Training...Need HELP!!!



## CrazyDoggiesMommy (Oct 8, 2011)

I have spent the past two years diligently trying to potty train my babies! I have never experienced dogs that would not potty train. They KNOW when they go where they're not supposed to because as soon as they see me approaching the area they run and hide. They have wee pads in two areas of the house because they do prefer to go in seperate places. They know where it is and go there but in addition to going there they also go a bunch of other places! My carpet is destroyed at this point and I just don't know what to do. I can't take them out often because of the weather and Im disabled so there are times I have a harder time going for walks with them. AND when they do the male dog will go but the female dog rarely does and if she does she only pees. She's gone poop outside 3x in two years even when I was taking her out twice a day! I just really don't know what to do but I can't keep living this way. Any suggestions please? Really need help!!!


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

I know how you feel. Rio is nearly 10 months old and he still likes going in the house even though I try and take him out every hour. He likes weeing against our bin in the kitchen directly after having done a couple of wees outside. I think he does it because he knows he's going to get a reaction from it. Chihuahua's love being the centre of all attention and I guess doing something naughty is one way of them getting it. 

I know they say small dogs are renowned for being difficult to house train. 

The only thing I can think to suggest is when they do go outside is to give them lots of praise and treats so they know that's the right thing to do. Also make note of how long after meals they go so you can time when they need to go out. If they do have an accident don't make any fuss of them at all just ignore them and hopefully they'll learn that won't get them the attention they desire.


----------



## ChiHoover (Feb 17, 2012)

I am having the Same problems! I take her out like 10 mins after a drink of water she goes outside then comes in the house and pees again! I am going crazy! She will potty outside but as soon as we're I the house I see her tinkle! I don't know what to do I am getting so discouraged and my hubby is so upset about the carpet he is really mad at me! And it isn't my fault!


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Perhaps taking her straight out again after you get home might help. I've started doing this and Rio hasn't had an accident for a couple of weeks. I know it's disheartening, my boyfriend said Rio would have to go if he wasn't house-trained and I got really worried and upset that he'd have to go. Luckily Rio got the idea.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe if you see a pattern on when they like to go try crating them and then taking them straight out to potty.
Also, you might want to wash your carpets with an enzyme solution. They might still smell their pee from before. You have to be REALLLY thorough!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

going through the same thing  tillies 8 months and still wont do it where shes ment to


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Read Cesar's Way by Cesar Millan. It has helped tremendously. Ote was potty trained almost as soon as we brought her home thanks to his books!!!! Now we are working on the "potty bells" - ever heard of them?


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm having a I'm more stubborn than you fight with FILA right now. She woke up from a nap and needs to pee and i kept putting her back on the pad for 30 or so minutes. Then the baby started fussing so she won this round.
She went in the crate while I handled the baby, then back out and back on the pad! Eventually I won, but I think it took 45 minutes. (For an 8 week old puppy she can REALLY hold her pee!)
Normally i put her on the pad around the time I think she needs to pee/poo (after a nap, after a lot of play, 15 minutes after a meal) and keep putting her on it until she goes. It takes anywhere between 2 and ... usually 15 minutes. Sometimes it's what it takes, watching them like a hawk for maybe 2 weeks, but it's really nice being a stay at home mom.

I've also brought out the bissel mini water vaccum with simple solution cleaner. I make sure to de-odorize her previous pee if it's not in the right area!

Sometimes, they just have their favorite spot. Nike for example loves pooping right beside the bathtub, and I've cleaned thoroughly, disciplined, put puppy pads on the spots she would poop... even caught her nearly every single time for a week doing it and put her on the pad beside her. Nope, just that stubborn spot. You just have to block it off or be ready to clean it up I guess...


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Unfortunately you can deodorize with pretties, bi-carb, vinegar etc all you like. Unless you use an enzyme cleaner like "Urine-Off" after every single motionn, the smell will remain and washing floors, attempting to deodorize etc. will simply spread it throughout the entire home!!! Remember, a dog's nose is incredibly sensitive to ours (how many 1,000 times?) and unless the urine is fully broken down and odour removed they will continue - why people would expect anything else is an absolute mystery to me. 

Oh, you also need a "blue light" (super cheap on ebay) to find every single trace so you can spray it, otherwise the entire exercise is a fail.

My dogs are NOT nervous or neurotic to voice so I also growl quickly & loudly at mine during times like when I have taken all 3 out, 1 or 2 may go, the last won't, they come back inside & he/she will instantly pee just inside the door, or right beside the pee mat etc. Growls cause them to be extremely subdued for a few minutes because they know they've done wrong. Of course, growls are few, but praise and treats far, far outweigh the angry Momma.

You need to find what works for YOU and YOUR DOG/s but, without complete deodorisation, you're wasting your time quite frankly.


----------

